# 400 foreman wheel question



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

Bought a 99 400 foreman today to build with the kids. I have a set of 27x10 27x12x12 mudlites Im going to put on it. Anyone know what offset wheels will work with them? I just want a set of steel wheels, nothing fancy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Whatever came stock on them I imagine...

I looked in our chart but, the honda one is empty > CLICKY < If you are ordering them from someone new, just tell them what you have and that you want stock/normal offset.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This is all I could find on one chart (Via Mud-Throwers)

TRX 400 FOREMAN 4WD, 96-06 (F) 24x8x11 11x7, 4/110 11641F N/A

TRX 400 FOREMAN 4WD, 96-06 (R) 24x10x11 11x7, 4/110 11741R N/A

No offset there either


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

I looked there already, the offset of the factory wheels wont work. The reason as I asked was I couldnt find anyone that listed offsets for steal wheels. Being a budget build thats what I want, I figure my stock brute wheels with spacers will be the way I go.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah. you should only need spacers for the back ones.


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks


----------

